# Hey Dave



## Aukai (May 14, 2021)




----------



## savarin (May 14, 2021)

Daves not here man.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 14, 2021)

Dave where are you. Aukai's looking for you.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 14, 2021)

savarin said:


> Daves not here man.


You know where Dave is??


----------



## savarin (May 14, 2021)

Who? Dave? Daves not here.

(I will stop now, I just couldn't resist)


----------



## Aukai (May 14, 2021)

Growing vegetables


----------



## brino (May 14, 2021)

Wow, it's like those radish roses, but with trees!
-brino


----------



## mmcmdl (May 14, 2021)

Dave's here !  Had to get my daily winks in but that baler is still sitting next to the dumpster in at work . I could make that firewood processor pretty easy with that piece  It's too heavy for me to move without some forklift help to get it onto a trailer .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 14, 2021)

DAVE'S HERE


----------



## mmcmdl (May 14, 2021)

Suzuki4evr said:


> DAVE'S HERE


Until 7.30 am now .  Hey anyways , thanks for reminding me , I have to make an adaptor in at work tonight for one of the weed whacker heads . Forgot all about it until I saw this post .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 15, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Until 7.30 am now .  Hey anyways , thanks for reminding me , I have to make an adaptor in at work tonight for one of the weed whacker heads . Forgot all about it until I saw this post .


Glad I could help.


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Aukai (May 16, 2021)

That will keep Dave busy....


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 16, 2021)

Here is a fire wood stack for you. If you are ever bored I would mind some help splitting some


----------



## Aukai (May 16, 2021)

What kind of trees?


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 16, 2021)

It goes for a quarter mile. We had to remove about twenty acres after California miss management of Oroville Dam killed the part of the orchard


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 16, 2021)

Walnut trees. They don’t like wet roots.


----------



## Aukai (May 16, 2021)

My other guess was almonds....Is there still demand for walnut shells for media blasting?


----------



## Nutfarmer (May 16, 2021)

The broker - processor I sell to sells walnut shells for media to polish brass and other items. The market for the bio generation plants has been killed off by State government. Walnut shells make a good blast media for cleaning parts . It will clean off carbon and grease with out abrading  the base metals.


----------



## Aukai (May 16, 2021)

I hope your business is doing well, everybody else is getting the hell out, that would be a lot of trees to move


----------



## davidpbest (May 16, 2021)

Aukai said:


> That will keep Dave busy....


There is no Dave - there is only David.


----------



## brino (May 16, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> The broker - processor I sell to sells walnut shells for media to polish brass and other items. The market for the bio generation plants has been killed off by State government. Walnut shells make a good blast media for cleaning parts . It will clean off carbon and grease with out abrading the base metals.


I remember winter tire ads that said they were using nut shells in the tires for better ice traction.

.......but I guess @Aukai wouldn't see those ads!

-brino


----------



## mmcmdl (May 16, 2021)

That's quite a stack Nut !  That would take awhile to split for sure .


----------



## benmychree (May 17, 2021)

Have no idea where my post came from, indeed, "dave's not here"


----------



## Jackle1312 (May 18, 2021)

Need to add a automated loader and stacker to go with it


----------

